

How I Hacked Snapchat's Dumb Anti-Robot Security In Less Than 30 Minutes - kamilszybalski
http://gizmodo.com/how-i-hacked-snapchats-dumb-anti-robot-security-in-les-1506890048

======
tomato_sausage
Gizmodospam. Source URL: [http://stevenhickson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/hacking-
snapchats-p...](http://stevenhickson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/hacking-snapchats-
people-verification.html)

